# Ink window



## MartinPens (Jun 5, 2015)

I have found two threads on ink windows. I really like the ink window in my Delta fountain pens!  I see that some have tried Lexan Clearview. I have so many novice questions...

What has worked best for you?
How do you get the cleanest cut for the inside?
What do you use to connect the window section to the rest of the body (alumilite body)?

I will still be using a piston converter inside - the window just allows me to see when I'm getting low on ink.

Thanks in advance!!

Marty


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 6, 2015)

Ink windows are a PITA but well worth the effort when it all comes together.

I've used quite a number of different materials: alumilite, Lucite, acrylic acetate, & cast acrylic. All worked just fine and required the same type/amount of work. 

Even when using a freshly sharpened bit you're going to need to sand the inside. It's time consuming, but it's necessary. Depending on how marked up the interior is will determine what grit to start with. I typically go with 320 to get all the deep scratches out. Go all the way through micro mesh. Sometimes it helps if you step drill so that last bit takes away only the slightest amount of material. 

I thread mine together and glue in place with epoxy (prior to drilling!). Bear in mind your drill hole sizes and pick the appropriate threads so you'll leave ample wall thickness. I personally like to use 11mm threads. The reason for drilling when it's all glued together is so all the interior holes line up. I learned that the hard way after I couldn't get my converter to fit inside and didn't know why.


----------



## Mintman (Jun 6, 2015)

Those are awesome!  I especially love the blue one!


----------



## MartinPens (Jun 6, 2015)

Jonathon,

Wow and wow! The brown one is gorgeous (they all are) and is exactly what I hope to aspire to. Thank you for sharing it.


----------

